# Legal advice about Name of Father on birth certificte.



## bb82 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi,

I haven't been on the website for a while. We had a disastrous year last year. The surrogate we were going through treatment with was declined right at the last minute on medical grounds. It was handled badly and we spent the last year recovering.

We have now moved clinics and have been blest that my sister-in-law has offered to be our surrogate. We are due to start meds soon but I have a legal query. Our surrogate is separated but still legally married and I was hoping for some advise on where we stand legally about who's name goes on the certificate in this situation. Would it still be her husband would it be the intended genetic parent, my husband? 

I've been trying to contact Natalie Gamble as she was our legal adviser at Lester Aldridge but has now left.  If anyone can offer any advise if they have been in a similar situation or if Natalie sees this I would be grateful for any advice. 

Love to all

bb82


----------



## bb82 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for your response.  I thought that may be the case but wasn't sure.

I've heard of the husband/partner of the surrogate signing to say they did not give consent to the treatment but not quite sure how to go about it (is it a letter we would take with us when registering the birth?) I've also heard that sometimes writing a letter to exclude the husband can cause problems with getting the parental order when we apply for it as the courts may not look kindly on a surrogacy agreement going ahead without consent of all involved.

Just another thing to add to the list of hurdles to worry about clearing!

Thanks again.

bb82


----------



## bb82 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for all your help.

Sorry to hear you had to take J to hospital, hope it's all ok now. 

Hopefully we won't have any problem, I don't think it's right that my brother would be forced to put his name on the birth certificate of his sister's baby! Talk about confusing the porr kid when they're older.

I'm in talks to try and change the laws to help surrogacy situations. So far i've been shot down when i wrote to the MP regarding maerternity leave, but hope persistence and the help of a good solicitor might help raise awareness about how the paperework could be altered just a little to benefit ALL thos involved in surrogacy.

May come to nothing but at least I tried.

Thanks again 

Take CAre

bb82


----------

